

Ask HN: Would you use this product if it had React Native code generation? - pavlov

Dear HNers,<p>I&#x27;d like to get your opinion on a technical strategy question concerning a startup&#x27;s future direction.<p>Neonto makes a visual tool that generates UI+controller code for native mobile apps:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;neonto.com<p>Currently the tool covers the iOS and Android platforms by outputting Objective-C and Java code. The generated code is clean and tight... But end users sometimes find it problematic that the code is in a language that they don&#x27;t understand. (Most people don&#x27;t have good knowledge of both Obj-C and Java, and so the generated code becomes kind of a &quot;scary black box&quot; that requires special skills to modify.)<p>One idea that&#x27;s been on the table is to add a React Native code generation back-end to Neonto Studio. This would either complement or replace the existing iOS&#x2F;Android backends.<p>Would you find such a product useful? Generally speaking, would you consider using a GUI tool that generates React Native layouts and controller code for you?
======
pavlov
Clickable link:

[http://neonto.com](http://neonto.com)

